# Columbia on the side of the road



## izee2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Couple weeks ago my daughter was taking the bus on her way to school. Got a text from her...Dad, Just saw a girls bike sitting in front of a house. its with a lot of trash. I figured it was nothing so I asked her if it was a newer bike. I should have know. "Dad, You should know better. I wouldn't have let you know if it was. It is older, has a tank, rack and looks to be in good shape." I shouldn't have doubted her as she has been with me for years on picks so Off I went. As she said, there it was with the trash.....




As found. Should clean up really nice.
Guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree. Happy it does.


----------

